# Custom t-shirt shipping bags (mailers)



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The question about where to get custom shipping bags has come up a few times, so I thought I'd start a thread with links to some places that do that type of printing.

The minimums for this type of printing seem to be pretty high.

I just ran across this one today, and I'm sure the list will grow over time.

*Royal Mailers* custom prints polymailers at a 25,000 minimum: Welcome to RoyalMailers.com - Bubble Mailer Manufacturers / Distributors!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

ClearBags has very nice stock bags I use. You could custom label them if you wished They are 9 cents apiece, I buy 500 at a time


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mrance[USER=81172 said:


> @TH[/USER]egreeti;1014752]ClearBags has very nice stock bags I use. You could custom label them if you wished They are 9 cents apiece, I buy 500 at a time


Thanks! There are lots of great places that sell shipping bags, but in this thread I'm specifically looking for places that will custom print shipping bags and deliver the finished product to the customer


----------

